# Dr's. Office Visit



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I just wanted to let you know that I went to the Dr's today to make sure my BP was OK & to discuss treatment options for my IBS. Back a few weeks ago I came clean w/him on alot of how I was feeling. He gave me some options, which I considered & decided against at this time. That is not to say that I won't consider them again at some time in the future. I told him about Mike's Hypno tapes & that I wanted to give them a try. (I told him all of this OUT LOUD







) He surprised me by telling me he had a course on hypnosis somewhere along the line in med. school. He agreed that it was a valuable treatment tool. (WHEW!!!







) He wanted to make sure I wasn't getting "ripped off" & that the Hypno was IBS specific because he thought they would be much more effective if they were IBS specific. Once I assured him that I wasn't getting "ripped off" & that the tapes were designed for IBS he said "Give it a try". He wants to see me again once I have finished the tapes. He & I agreed that IBS, for alot of sufferers, needs a multi-layered treatment plan to manage it. He saw no reason why Hypno couldn't be one of those layers. So I just wanted to let you all know that there are mainstream MDs out there who ARE open to Hypno as a treatment. And I will be forever grateful that mine is one of them. I didn't need his permission, but it is awfully nice to have him on the same page with me so to speak. So now I look forward to ordering the tapes in a month or so & getting started. Thanks for all of your support & keep posting stuff here so I can learn some more!







BQ[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 02-12-2001).]


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

BQ,Glad to hear your visit went ok. I totally understand the "telling your doctor out loud" thing. I find it especially frustrating being a woman. I also have Fibromyalgia (10 yrs now) and firmly believe that I developed I.B.S. as a result of having Fibro. When I told my doctor that I believe all of my problems stem from the Fibro, he told me "don't say that out loud, you won't get insurance." Meaning, don't tell the professionals I have Fibro. This one statement made me clam up. I'm now afraid to talk about having Fibro and I try not to bring it up at work anymore. Presently, my IBS is dominant in my life, but I still have Fibro...lying there...waiting...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, thats great and I hope others ask their doctors. Anyone who is in the medical field, especially GI's for the most part know about this as a treatment and more research is being done. I applaud you for asking the doctor about it, it is also helpful for him/her to know everything your doing in regards to treating IBS. I think there may be some apprehension on the Doctors part to suggest hypnotherapy as a treatment, only becuase there are not many specialists in IBS like Mike in the world and it won't be as effective if they don't have some background in IBS. A lot of reaserch groups have some of their own people doing this now however.I also don't think it will be that long before they start recommending this out of their offices as it filters down from the GI research places to middle level MDs, already its on the UNC,UCLA,IFFGD,Harvard websites and the top doctors would rather have people do this really then take drugs, and unlike drugs there is eveidence of it continuing to work after the treatment.MaritimeGirl, I hope you can talk about the fibro with your doctor in the future. I believe this is important.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, I also told him to let me know if he ever needs a good resource to let me know. I hope he "lets me know"







BQ[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 02-12-2001).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi BQ:That's great! You know, I've mentioned hypnotherapy to 3 of my doctors in the past year, and they have all been very supportive of using it for IBS.







I've always had good responses from the medical profession on it. JeanG


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2001)

Hi All,This is really good. In the UK GP's are recognising that hypnotherapy is a cost effective approach. I gave a presentation to a group of GP's that us my services, and their feed back was that it's cost effective, takes pressure off their prescribing budget, reduces return visits, takes pressure off reception staff, and other stuff. Sounds like we're getting there







Thanks all,RegardsMike


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Maritime,I have fibro as well, but had IBS long before I had fibro. One does not cause the other. Instead, they are both related to improper levels of serotonin. It is important to talk to your Dr. about your health. Things have changed and new treatments are available.AZ


----------

